# Anxiety Meds



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone know of a reputable online pharm where one can order klon? Tgx


----------



## Gov N Slaved (Apr 9, 2016)

Get some herb and make some edibles man. Best anxiety medicine to mankind


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 9, 2016)

Are you kidding I can't smoke weed cause I get paranoid af. Anyway fat, stupid, and lazy is no way to live your life.


----------



## crisrox2big (Apr 10, 2016)

Be extremely careful... I ordered once and they were delivered and trackable.. they even worked but I am not sure if they were literally safe because of this after taste they left.. they claimed them as Klonapins.. what I am getting at is that it's pretty easy to order from a couple sites you might stumble across. This is the one scenario where I learned firsthand that unless you know it's coming from a US pharmacy there is no FDA regulation behind what got made and sent to you.. I threw away the rest of the order and learned a valuable lesson at the same time.. dude. Just go and buy a bottle or some beer.. at least that is a poison you know the ingredients of...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

